# 008851 N276 code and whistling noise coming from engine. More info inside.



## SR-71 (Mar 31, 2004)

Hi, I've had a CEL come on and off on a 2006 A3. When scanned it said 008851 Fuel Pressure Regulator Valve N276- Mechanical Malfunction.

Also there's a loud piercing whistle or a high-pitch whine coming from somewhere in the engine bay when I rev past 2000 rpm. 

I tracked it down to a noisy HPFP and replaced it with a brand new OEM unit that came with the N276 on it. 

The problem still resists. 

Any ideas why? There's no limp mode, boost lost, bouncy idle or hesitation. Please help before I go wasting more money.

Thanks.


----------



## SR-71 (Mar 31, 2004)

no one??


----------



## jhines_06gli (Feb 3, 2006)

Do you still have the MIL and the noise? Just the noise? Just the MIL?
-J. Hines


----------



## sciblades (Oct 21, 2008)

cam, cam follower did you check those? also the sensor could still be bad.


----------



## SR-71 (Mar 31, 2004)

Sorry guys:

Brand new hpfp 
Brand new follower
Although I have the ****ty cam ("A" cam), there's no wear or damage to the cam lobe.

The noise and MIL are both still present.

I have ordered the Fuel Pressure valve and the Thrust Sensor so maybe it will fix the problem


----------



## jhines_06gli (Feb 3, 2006)

The sensor mounted to the side of the HPFP is G410, so that's not gonna fix anything. The rail sensor is a PITA to exchange and I can honestly say I have put one on via TechLine advisor and it did absolutely nothing! If you are POSITIVE you camshaft is OK, next thing you need to do is log with VagCom what you in-tank pump is producing. Low initial pressure supply to HPFP will result in a low high-side pressure. Takes volume to make pressure.
-J. Hines

But nothing explains whistling noise that is related to HPFP......mechanical parts like that do not whistle, but who knows with VW


----------



## VDubGTi08 (Jan 31, 2008)

Are you sure its the HPFP thats making the whistle noise? I've heard the Pcv valve makes a whistle noise when it fails sometimes. Have you checked/replaced that yet?


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

VDubGTi08 said:


> Are you sure its the HPFP thats making the whistle noise? I've heard the Pcv valve makes a whistle noise when it fails sometimes. Have you checked/replaced that yet?


id agree with this.

if your HPFP makes a whistling noise, your engine has issues. serious. ****ing. issues.


----------



## jhines_06gli (Feb 3, 2006)

the valve can do some strange things....trust me, we've seen it all with that POS!! My advice, do your car a favor and go ahead and order a catch-can. But if that's out of your budget right now, then get on ECSTuning.com and order the PCV valve for your car. Black plastic wierd looking thing with a UFO shaped contraption on it. That WILL fix the noise, but as for the HPFP fault, we'll have to dig more into that. You need to find someone with VagCom if you don't have it and log the low-side fuel pressure from pump in tank and the high-side fuel pressure at rail from the HPFP and see what we have going on. 
-J. Hines


----------



## SR-71 (Mar 31, 2004)

I have a Eurojet PCV "fix" but it doesn't make a difference. I think I'll get the updated PCV as well. The sensors are on the way too and they weren't expensive. 

I'll keep you guys posted after replacing those.

Noise is coming from the fuel pump/pcv area so good call on that one! :beer:


----------



## jhines_06gli (Feb 3, 2006)

yep.....it's that valve on front of valve cover. Had another car come into shop today.......2008 Passat 2.0T with the same thing.....loud squeal from engine area.......that damn valve again
-J. Hines


----------



## SR-71 (Mar 31, 2004)

That valve's a sombich.

Do you know what the latest revision is? And I guess it'll make sense to get the whole kit with gasket and metal pipe off the back of the engine as well.

Thanks, you've been a great help.


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

itd be better to get a catch can and eliminate said valve.


----------



## SR-71 (Mar 31, 2004)

Krieger said:


> itd be better to get a catch can and eliminate said valve.


It sure would but I'm not too keen on spending $290+ on it and I would rather keep the car as close to stock as I can for future resale.

And also, I've heard the noise that the engine makes after BSH fix was installed and it's really annoying. These engines already sound like diesels and that constant "putt putt putt putt" would drive me nuts.


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

if you have the older metal pipe on the back, it wont have that valve that causes that put-put sound. or you could remove the valve.

id rather drop 200+ on a catchcan setup and be done with it, than spend 100 every year or so when the oem system fails, PLUS your engine is going to get fouled up with the oem system, so your resale value will plummet... because, who wants an engine that is shaking and struggling to stay on at idle, or can't make any power because the valves are clogged with carbon and whatnot?

you can always remove it and sell it later. :thumbup:


----------



## SR-71 (Mar 31, 2004)

Good point. I want to go with this since I'm cheap:

www.myfastcatchcan.com

What do y'all think?


----------



## tautvydasv (Mar 13, 2007)

PCV valve.

Also have in mind that you shoudl take of your intake manifold and clean everything there on your intake valves, or inspecting (hopefully). Otherwise you are risking to have changing your engine....


----------



## SR-71 (Mar 31, 2004)

With the catch can installed, the whistling is still there, the car runs a little smoother (I think) but the noise is still very apparent.

I'm gonna try replacing the rear pcv hose as well.


----------



## SR-71 (Mar 31, 2004)

Replaced the rear PCV hose with the update version - no more whistling. Catch can + new rear PCV = win!

The 008851 N276 code was fixed by replacing a fuel pressure sensor on the fuel rail and not on the HPFP. Part number for it is 06D 906 051 A. Mine was a lot smaller by comparison and was giving the false reading to the ECU thus triggering a MIL.

Bump for you guys who have that same problem. My car drives and idles like new, quiet and smooth. :beer:


----------



## teh1 (Jul 27, 2012)

I know this is a really old thread, but I have a fun question for ya if you're still around. Did you replace the PCV hose and the pressure sensor at the same time, or did you do one, take a test drive, then do the other? Depending on your answer I may be barking up the wrong tree.


----------



## kjr6306 (Sep 12, 2007)

I have same strange whistling sound on hard acceleration. Replaced both the front PCV and rear check valve still getting the sound...:banghead:


----------



## teh1 (Jul 27, 2012)

Hard acceleration sounds more like a boost leak.

I have this little suspicion that the noise he was hearing was the same as mine, which apparently had to do with the high pressure fuel system. I replaced my high pressure sensor on the rail to solve an issue where the ECM was only reading up to 90bar fuel pressure. Suddenly this noise I thought was turbo for the longest time disappeared. It's completely gone, whereas before replacing the sensor it was there 100% consistently since it started 10 months ago. My best guess is it was the sound of the 120bar pressure relief valve doing its job in the rail due to the sensor reading low and the ECM demanding max output from the HPFP. The world may never know.


----------

